# 2001 Nissan Sentra, Engine Problems



## mmarin5193 (May 19, 2012)

I own a 2001 Nissan Sentra with about 110,000 miles on it. I recently had the ECU replaced and I replaced the power steering pump recently as well. The problem im having is that my engine is overheating, the car will start to sputter around 2000 rpm and wont go over 2000 rpm. There is also a lot of coolant leaking, the coolant however was ejected out of the plastic nozzle on top of the reservoir. As soon as I experienced the problem i brought the car home and havent turned it on again in fear of causing damage to the head gasket or other expensive parts because of the over heating. Has anyone else had this problem and/or does anybody know what is causing the problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The engine overheating could be caused by any of the following:
- Plugged up radiator.
- Bad thermostat.
- Bad water pump.
- Blown head gasket.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Seen quite a few blown head gaskets on B15's, but make sure the fans are working and the thermostat is not stuck shut, first. With the long-life coolant used in these vehicles, you almost never see a clogged radiator. A broken water pump should be fairly obvious, if that's an issue.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like it is in fail-safe, have you pulled any codes?


----------



## ANTUNES14 (May 17, 2012)

You are most likely looking at a leaking head gasket internally, are you getting a misfire code? if so pull that plug and see if the piston is clean, if it is your head gasket is leaking from the inside. Also if that is the case you will probably also be looking at a new manifold catalyst because of blow by with the coolant and possably a new a/f sensor. Please let me know how you make out.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds like a bad head gasket to me. Not too hard of a job to do as long as you put the engine at TDC before removing head. Chain can stay in the cover without removing cover.


----------

